# Orca B - Which 25mm Tire



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Continental Grand Prix 25mm tire leaves very little clearance at the seat stay bridge. Which 25mm tire are you running on your Orca B? Low profile looks to be the necessary characteristic.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Sundog. I run the Conti Grand Prix 4000's in size 23. Perfect fit for my ride style and roads. Very good tire too.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

The Conti GP 25mm did fine on the inaugural run of the new Orca frame. I'll be sticking with it.


----------

